# 2nd run at bacon



## mr ray ray (Dec 10, 2016)

Just got done cooking some in the frying pan and it turned out pretty good I am pleased with myself but I believe I will have to remove the skin as much as I love fried skin did 8-hour slow smoke and it rested last night from midnight till this morning at 7 no nitrates are used only sea salt brown sugar and spices













20161210_093405.jpg



__ mr ray ray
__ Dec 10, 2016





 don't laugh at my smoker too much it's an old Coldspot 1970 model upright freezer it works great Maslow smoke was a combination of Hickory Oak and Apple I believe next time I'll use just Hickory it's a pellet smoker and it will also do sawdust I tried wood chips but the heat got up too high inside last time. I had two pieces of hog jowl bacon and two pieces of pork belly the hog jowl bacon the texture and the overall taste was a lot better then the pork belly and comparison even though they were cured identically and smoked identically


----------



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2016)

Ray, morning...    Do you know why nitrites are used when smoking meats ???   Maybe you should read up on it...  

They prevent the growth of botulism bacteria in low oxygen environments...   Botulism bacteria is the deadliest disease know to man..

Just hoping you are aware of the possible dangers.....    Dave

It also gives meat the pink color and bacon it's flavor...   basically you have smoked belly meat without the flavor nitrites imparts....

Disclaimer....   I do not recommend any of our members smoke meats without added nitrites...


----------



## mr ray ray (Dec 10, 2016)

during the cooking process would it not kill the bacteria


----------



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2016)

Botulism bacteria are not killed until they are subject to ~180 deg. F for a period of time...  and during the time the temps are below 180, spores could be growing...  Spores are not killed until ~240 deg. F is reached for a period of time...   Pressure canning temps...


----------



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2016)

This is a good article.....

http://extension.colostate.edu/topic-areas/nutrition-food-safety-health/botulism-9-305/


----------



## mr ray ray (Dec 10, 2016)

thank you for the article it helps alot so it has to be already their in order for it to grow but iam taking a hit or miss chance that it might be in the food already their for the nitrite makes sure it's safe regardless if it's their or not did I get the right


----------



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes, it has to be in the meat already....    Botulism is prevalent in the dirt...    It can be on your counter top, on the floor brought in on your shoes...  from some other food that has contaminated your kitchen or smoker or from the grocery store....   like your kids bringing home the flu or chicken pox...   From spuds or carrots or beets or garlic...   it can show up from anywhere....


----------



## myownidaho (Dec 10, 2016)

FWIW, there's more Sodium Nitrate your vegetables than there is in your bacon. Unless your diet consists solely of cured meat, there's really no issue. If I have to make a choice though, I'll eliminate celery! :)


----------



## mr ray ray (Dec 10, 2016)

Okay here's a question if I have bacon started in a cure and it's about halfway through can I still add sodium nitrate to it at this point and extend the curing time


----------



## mr ray ray (Dec 10, 2016)

Okay here's a question if I have started something in a cure and it's about halfway through can I still add sodium nitrate to it at this point and extend the curing time


----------



## myownidaho (Dec 10, 2016)

I don't see why not. If the time with the nitirites is the same as if you'd put them in at the beginning, they should be able to fully penetrate.


----------



## mr ray ray (Dec 11, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## daveomak (Dec 11, 2016)

About nitrites in smoked meats....   once the temp gets to 130 ish deg. F. the nitrite starts to break down....  and tests conducted by the USDA on products for sale at your local retailer, show about 10-20% of the nitrites remain in the meats...  still providing some protection from bacteria..


----------

